# Touchdown



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

#1 









Following on from my feeding station build

http://drewbuckleyphotography.com/winter-project-feeding-station/

I've been having a go at catching my garden birds in flight, limited time to sit in the hide and inclement weather has made it tricky to get enough light to push the shutter speeds high enough without the need for high ISO to freeze the action. Here's a few images that are "nearly theres" from an hours session yesterday.

#2









#3









#4









Will keep trying til I get some better/sharper poses :thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Getting there. Is that last bird ringed?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

streaky said:


> Getting there. Is that last bird ringed?


yeh, noticed that as well - might get in touch with my local bird group to see if it's theirs


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

Amazing photos! I tried taking photos of birds in my garden, they are rubbish compared to yours lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Aye - cracking shots. Had a go at bit of bird photography up the coast after my last sunrise shoot and found it silly hard. I'm going to keep going at it and get myself up to the Farne Islands in a couple of months!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning images


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Stunning pictures !


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Epic mate. :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Love this! Brilliant images


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Cracking shots!

To keep the ISO low enough these must have been taken at something like 1/2000 maybe 1/3200 @ f2.8 with ISO 100-200.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Better ?? Sharper ?? Nearly there ??

I've told you before your pictures are stunning , I'm in awe of the ones posted they look pretty damn good to me


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments 

drew


----------

